# Citizenship



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

How, when and where does one obtain a Passport for another country.Do you have to stop being a British person.would one need to apply for residency as well.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Answered this on the (lengthy) Brexit thread.....

I hope this is the one....

but no you can have DUAL nationality, but there are some advantages and disadvantages to that, in my case even of I took French citizenship, I would still have to pay UK taxes on my teachers pension and if I did, then my ability to use the services of the NHS become questionable as would the UK paying for my Health cover (S1 scheme)....

Possible, but IMO far from ideal, the worst of both worlds is probably how it would come out.....

Dave


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Whoever is considering this should also remember the difference between domile & residence, as we all automatically inherit the domile of our father:

http://www.expertsforexpats.com/expat-tax/the-difference-between-domicile-and-residence/

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...ey/7465517/Non-dom-status-do-you-qualify.html

As always, it's about taxation.

.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You posted this on my behalf Cabby didnt you. Trying to get rid of me eh?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> You posted this on my behalf Cabby didnt you. Trying to get rid of me eh?


Oh god, haven't you gone yet then?! I thought it was just a case of connecting up the flat starter battery, rolling off the ramps, heading south and keep driving!!:wink2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

*T*



barryd said:


> You posted this on my behalf Cabby didnt you. Trying to get rid of me eh?


Stick a Shamrock in your lapel and get your application form away. :-D

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...izenship/who_can_become_an_irish_citizen.html

https://www.dfa.ie/irelanduk-citizenshipandpassports/

Although it could take a while as there is quite a backlog due to the Brexit impact.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Stick a Shamrock in your lapel and get your application form away. :-D
> 
> http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...izenship/who_can_become_an_irish_citizen.html
> 
> ...


No good to me as I have no links to Ireland. I tried to get Erneboy to adopt me but he wasnt having none of it. 

Ill just have to become an illegal immigrant in Europe.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I looked into my Irish ancestry as a means of getting an Irish passport but having a great-great-great-great-great grandfather who was born in Ireland sadly didn't qualify


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes barryd. where theres a will theres a hope as they say.>>

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

They still have the internet in France Cabby so your dastardly plan wont work.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Dash and double dash, foiled again.


cabby


----------

